# Shrimp ID



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a pic of the new shrimp I picked up at the LFS today. 

Since the LFS could not tell me for sure which shrimp this was I did some reserch and I believe it to be a Indian algae shrimp. 

I bought six and they range in color from red, browns and green. All have the white stripe down the back from bright white to dule white.

So what do you all think, correct ID :|


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

wait until they settle down, they might have a permanate color.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Any ID would be suspect at this time, as most shrimp are named whatever the dealers/shippers want to name them, and I'm sure the varieties of shrimp around the world are numerous. From what I've read, the only positive ID can be made by dissecting the animal -- not something I care to have any shrimp go through! Per my understanding, there is an effort underway (in Asia I believe) to rename and identify shrimp. I believe I've read that most of the names will all change. Of course, this is just what I've read.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is definately Atyopsis moluccensis, and keep up whatever your doing because he looks well fed and at home(you can tell by the dark coloration, and by the white stripe down his back).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Raul-7... I did a goggle search on Atyopsis moluccensis and that is definitely the shrimp, however I did not see any fans, I will have to look closer. Here is a link with pic if any one is interested... http://www.akvarius.no/text.cfm?id=1247

Here is where I got my ID from, although the pic does not look like the shrimp I have the description hits it head on.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool Trena! Congrats on your nice find.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Jan :razz:


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Isn't that the same as bamboo shrimp/singapore wood shrimp? Not sure if it's the same, but I have 4 of those and they get very large ~3"+ They should have 4 fan filters in place of normal claws for picking up micro-organisms. They will also eat flake food that they catch. You'll also find them hanging out where the current is high. Great shrimp and very peaceful. You'll also find that they change colors from bright red, tan, brown and orange. I beleive it depends on mood, yes, mood and what the color is of what they're on to camo themselves.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Darrel... That is what I first thought, but I'm not sure. I can not see any fans, however they are still small shrimp.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Trena,
for me your shrimp does not look like a Atyopsis moluccensis at all. I would say it's a Caridina/Neocaridina. If it comes from India and if I see the orange coloration, I would say it's a Caridina cf. babaulti spp. because of the long rostrum (the Atyopsis moluccensis have a pretty short rostrum, much shorter than on your picture). That's the scientific name for the green shrimp and some other shrimps at the moment. Together with the green shrimp they also catch from time to time a orange shrimp. It could be a closely related species or a mutation / color variation of the green. I had a orange mutation of the green shrimp in my own tank some years ago, so it's not that unlikely, that you shrimp is a wild color variation / mutation of the green shrimp. You can find more information about the green shrimp here: http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules.php?name=Content&file=viewarticle&id=8 BTW, you shrimp looks pretty much like a adult female.

best regards

Robert


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info and the link, Robert!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Robert... One of the guys at the LFS said that they where some type of Green Shrimp, so this is a possibility to. Thanks for the link.


----------

